# Will these rims fit?



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Would rims with a 42mm offset fit on a 92 Fastback 4 lug?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

how wide? what lug pattern?
honestly, you should get a lower offset. that wheels will still be sunken in.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

It will fit based on the pattern 4x114.3, I know the lower offsets work better on it. I had these on my Sentra and was tryin to figure out should I sell them or put them on the 240. They are 17x7", you say they will be lookin in to far.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

they will fit, but they won't look right on a 240.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks, I appreciate the help man!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

SHIFTVAX said:


> Would rims with a 42mm offset fit on a 92 Fastback 4 lug?


The problem that you may encounter on the front wheels is the tire sidewall rubbing the springs; you need to maintain at least 1/2" clearance there.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks I guesse they will be 4 sale


----------



## 240FromtheStart (Nov 2, 2007)

Wheels will be really sunken in. Yes wheel options sucks with 4 lugs.


----------

